# When will Uber do ANYTHING about minors?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

It's against the Uber rules/policy for anyone under 18 to use Uber (unaccompanied by an adult). In California, it's also against the law. And yet EVERY day I get ride requests for unaccompanied minors.

Uber pretends to care and enforce their rules and yet they don't even have an option when cancelling to select "unaccompanied minor" - there used to be a "fraudulent rider" option but today when cancelling my 10th minor in a week, the "fraudulent rider" option wasn't even there.

*Uber - are you listening?!* 
If you aren't going to enforce your own rules, at least PRETEND you are and give drivers the option to report underaged riders that will also automatically: 
1) not count that cancellation against us 
2) not pair us with that rider again if you choose to allow them to continue to violate your rules/the law.

Maybe Uber can do this for day 181 ...

WHO'S WITH ME?
Cancel all children and call Uber support to report them!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Teens have been some of my best behaved riders, and often tip.

I have only turned down 2 rides to minors. One was a single girl and the other was 2 girls, but all were dressed like like were going to go out to a club. 
I'll draw the line at a teen dressed "sexy". That's asking for trouble.

But a girl wearing her softball uniform heading to practice, no problem.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe, is it against the law where you live?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

IERide said:


> Cableguynoe, is it against the law where you live?


Probably, but so is speeding and I do that too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

We had the teen rider platform up here in Seattle for a few months. Now its gone but the lazy parents who don't have time to pick up Johnny from soccer practice, still act and abuse the program as if it is still in existence. At least twice a day I arrive at a pick up to see a minor waiting. One time I pulled up to an elementary school, and the school nurse walked out with a boy and a girl about 9 and 7 years old. "Take them home please, they are sick."


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I had a passenger telling me one of the moms she knows lets her kid ride uber all the time. Apparently everyone keeps telling her to stop since her daughter does not look her age. I told her if they look too young ill cancel but i havent had anyone like that. Its hard to tell some of the college kids from hs kids too.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber likes it *just the way it is. *

Uber tells drivers not to drive unaccompanied minors. It's right in our TOS, and it's one of the choices for cancellations on the Driver app.

Uber clearly states that minors are not allowed to have their own accounts, and that unaccompanied minors are not permitted to use an account. That's in the rider TOS.

Therefore, Uber is free to take the money -- and any time it ends badly, it's not their fault. They told everybody not to do it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Uber likes it *just the way it is. *
> 
> Uber tells drivers not to drive unaccompanied minors. It's right in our TOS, and it's one of the choices for cancellations on the Driver app.
> 
> ...


Kind of like at my full time job, loading us with job after job after job, but saying "you have to take your lunch".

Sometimes it's not realistic if I want to get home in time to see my family, but they covered their butt by saying it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

They make more off the minor than you do, and you shoulder all the risks. Why would they do ANYTHING about it?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

JimKE said:


> ... it's one of the choices for cancellations on the Driver app.


No it isnt, at least not on my app.
When was the last time you saw this option?
If that option WAS there, and if I got paid for these cancellations and IF Uber investigated them, i'd shut up and be happy, but this does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

They have a pilot where the parents have a linked account their kids. Kids can use uberx this way no problem. 

To fix the problems with minor, they should not be able to rate the drivers and also need to be monitored with dashcam.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

IERide said:


> It's against the Uber rules/policy for anyone under 18 to use Uber (unaccompanied by an adult). In California, it's also against the law. And yet EVERY day I get ride requests for unaccompanied minors.
> 
> Uber pretends to care and enforce their rules and yet they don't even have an option when cancelling to select "unaccompanied minor" - there used to be a "fraudulent rider" option but today when cancelling my 10th minor in a week, the "fraudulent rider" option wasn't even there.
> 
> ...


When I drove a taxi, they did not have this policy, so I'm quite sure Uber does it to get a better rate from an insurer.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

IERide said:


> No it isnt, at least not on my app.
> When was the last time you saw this option?
> If that option WAS there, and if I got paid for these cancellations and IF Uber investigated them, i'd shut up and be happy, but this does not seem to be the case.


It was there last week, but I don't think it's an option you get paid for. I've been calling my pax to be sure there is an adult present on early morning runs, and I tell them to cancel if it's an unaccompanied minor. I get paid.



Skorpio said:


> They have a pilot where the parents have a linked account their kids. Kids can use uberx this way no problem.
> 
> To fix the problems with minor, they should not be able to rate the drivers and also need to be monitored with dashcam.


That's the program Lissetti mentioned in Post #5 above. Apparently discontinued in Seattle now.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just cancel the ride . There is an option now as “unaccompanied minors.”


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

unPat said:


> Just cancel the ride . There is an option now as "unaccompanied minors."


On Uber?? I've never seen that. I'll double check next time I cancel.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> Just cancel the ride . There is an option now as "unaccompanied minors."


Again.. not in my app there isnt.
Do you see this before or after you start the ride?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I just learned about this issue a month ago, from this forum.

As a father with under 18 children, I completely understand the need to use the services for those times when rides are needed but parents are busy.

However.... since it is illegal, that makes the ride illegal. Which means if there is an accident, NO ONE in the car is insured. Scary stuff if you think about it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yah, that wasnt in my app when I canceled this morning.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

It’s there on mine and when I use I DO NOT get paid or haven’t yet. Drive 18 minutes to pick up and it was at a school. Called the pax and it was the mother telling me she was at work and then traffic was heavy. I explained that it’s against Stuber policy to transport unaccompanied minors. She said well what am I supposed to do. My thought was know the laws of Stuber


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

IERide said:


> It's against the Uber rules/policy for anyone under 18 to use Uber (unaccompanied by an adult). In California, it's also against the law. And yet EVERY day I get ride requests for unaccompanied minors.
> 
> Uber pretends to care and enforce their rules and yet they don't even have an option when cancelling to select "unaccompanied minor" - there used to be a "fraudulent rider" option but today when cancelling my 10th minor in a week, the "fraudulent rider" option wasn't even there.
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> When I drove a taxi, they did not have this policy, so I'm quite sure Uber does it to get a better rate from an insurer.


Then Uber needs to be real honest with their carriers that they encourage the pick up of unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Kind of like at my full time job, loading us with job after job after job, but saying "you have to take your lunch".
> 
> Sometimes it's not realistic if I want to get home in time to see my family, but they covered their butt by saying it.


Reminds me of the last company that I worked for. They made us attend a training session on import/export controls. During the training, I kept asking questions about how I was supposed to do my job effectively while complying with the regulations. Finally the company representative said, "Look, we realize that you've gotta do what you've gotta do to get your job done. The only reason we're giving you this training is to shift the legal liability from us to you if you ever get caught." I already knew that was the case, but I was amazed that they actually came right out and said it.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> We had the teen rider platform up here in Seattle for a few months. Now its gone but the lazy parents who don't have time to pick up Johnny from soccer practice, still act and abuse the program as if it is still in existence. At least twice a day I arrive at a pick up to see a minor waiting. One time I pulled up to an elementary school, and the school nurse walked out with a boy and a girl about 9 and 7 years old. "Take them home please, they are sick."?


Honestly the "lazy parents" are working 4 jobs to keep a roof over everyone's head and food in their pie holes.
Have a heart
We're all in this together


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Have a heart
> We're all in this together


Will they have a heart when there's an accident? 
Pay my deductible?
Medical bills?

Nooooooo.
First thing they'll reach for is the Terms of Service and claim "the driver should have know better. "

California. You're juisdiction May vary.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

PioneerXi said:


> Will they have a heart when there's an accident?
> Pay my deductible?
> Medical bills?
> 
> ...


Ride share is not an Exact Science.
Cleaning toilets, food service, lawn maintenance and parking lot attendant are.
Maybe time 4 u to reconsider


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> Will they have a heart when there's an accident?
> Pay my deductible?
> Medical bills?
> 
> ...


I have a heart. Enough of a heart to stop enabling bad behavior by the parent.

And to collect the fee when I shuffle the lil darlins.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I have a heart. Enough of a heart to stop enabling bad behavior by the parent.
> 
> And to collect the fee when I shuffle the lil darlins.


A child will be kidnapped, and then how will those parents live with the knowledge that this could have been prevented.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

twnFM said:


> It's there on mine and when I use I DO NOT get paid or haven't yet.


You have to hang around for the 5 min to lapse, then pick "unaccompanied minor" and you'll get paid.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> A child will be kidnapped, and then how will those parents live with the knowledge that this could have been prevented.


Gee, an uber driver kidnapping.
Shocking


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Maybe time 4 u to reconsider












The value of your...eleven days of knowledge is noted. Thank you.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I keep my door locked allot more now and will sit and run the timer out right in the minors face.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Then Uber needs to be real honest with their carriers that they encourage the pick up of unaccompanied minors.


ROFFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

This is Michael Jackson, shame on you. When I’m reincarnated I’m gonna take all the minors for rides and offer bottles of Jesus juice. Heeeeeheeee


----------



## SurgeTastic (Mar 13, 2016)

Every time I get a minor I simply wait out the five minutes, and hit cancel/rider not here.

I always get paid a cancellation fee. Always.

No need to mess with the “unaccompanied minor“ which may or may not be an option in your app.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Then Uber needs to be real honest with their carriers that they encourage the pick up of unaccompanied minors.


How do they do this? My contract says it is not allowed. I don't know of them soliciting minors.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> How do they do this? My contract says it is not allowed. I don't know of them soliciting minors.


This kills me. So a parent books a driver knowing that if the driver takes the kid, the driver is breaking the rules.

So in effect, the parent is putting their child's life in the hands of someone willing to break important rules?

Do they never ask themselves, "what other rules will this driver break while my child is in a two ton killing machine?"

Sad what this world has become.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They encouragement It by never doing anything about it when you report it!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, oh but my OOpppps, I've taken kids under 18 several times to ad from school, and a few groups of 3 to places like malls, friends houses, etc. Hasn't been a problem- and I know- it I get in a wreck, it will be.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Teens have been some of my best behaved riders, and often tip.
> 
> I have only turned down 2 rides to minors. One was a single girl and the other was 2 girls, but all were dressed like like were going to go out to a club.
> I'll draw the line at a teen dressed "sexy". That's asking for trouble.
> ...


Hope you have a camera running . . . all he or she has to say is "that guy touched himself", "that guy made me feel uncomfortable", "that guy (fill in the blank), and life as you know it is over.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Hope you have a camera running . . . all he or she has to say is "that guy touched himself", "that guy made me feel uncomfortable", "that guy (fill in the blank), and life as you know it is over.


I suppose you're right. But most kids are good kids and they don't worry me.
It's the over 18 girls that like to flirt that I would be worried about false accusations.

But no, still don't have a camera.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The wreck isn't the problem. You'd be covered for that.

The problem is if the kid is in the process of running away, or going to meet R. Kelly. Kid disappears, gets molested, killed, or whatever, and you have pissed-off or worse, heartbroken, parents suing the ever-lovin' crap outta YOU because Uber is protected from that by their TOS, and you aren't because you VIOLATED that TOS.

Would you win? Maybe, but even if you did, it would be AFTER spending tens of thousands of dollars in legal fees and litigation costs.

But, hey! $3-4 is worth it, right?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> or going to meet R. Kelly


LMFAO!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> The wreck isn't the problem. You'd be covered for that.
> 
> The problem is if the kid is in the process of running away, or going to meet R. Kelly. Kid disappears, gets molested, killed, or whatever, and you have pissed-off or worse, heartbroken, parents suing the ever-lovin' crap outta YOU because Uber is protected from that by their TOS, and you aren't because you VIOLATED that TOS.
> 
> ...


The defense would be that the driver would never do anything like that!

Obtw, the driver that would never do anything like that is the same driver that is willing to break an important rule to make $5.

Pretty weak.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You have to hang around for the 5 min to lapse, then pick "unaccompanied minor" and you'll get paid.


That works for you?
Last time I waited the 5+ minutes and then canceled choosing Unaccompanied Minor I was not paid.
I keep it simple now, wai tthe 5 minutes and select Rider No Show. My justification is there was not a 18 or older person that showed.

It is California law to not allow unaccompanied minors, so I try to not break that law. However, I do not as a rule ask for ID either.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

StephenT said:


> That works for you?
> Last time I waited the 5+ minutes and then canceled choosing Unaccompanied Minor I was not paid.
> I keep it simple now, wai tthe 5 minutes and select Rider No Show. My justification is there was not a 18 or older person that showed.
> 
> It is California law to not allow unaccompanied minors, so I try to not break that law. However, I do not as a rule ask for ID either.


I am certain that I have been paid after waiting out the 5 min and selecting "unaccompanied minor". Actually, I think it doesn't matter which one you pick if you wait out the timer, but Rider Not Here will work too. If it's against CA law, that's an even better reason.

When I first started I did a couple without even thinking about what I was doing. Now, I don't ask their age unless I have a reason to suspect, but sometimes it's obvious, e.g., the pick up or drop off is a high school. Duh. If I have any doubt, I ask if they're 18. Usually, they admit they're not: sorry, can't do it, cancel ride. Occasionally, they say they are: ok, can you show me ID proving you are? I haven't yet had one produce an ID -- they say they don't have one; sorry, can't do it, cancel ride. I don't like settling for $3.52, but the fact is that the actual ride is rarely much more than that anyway, and the potential risks and liabilities are _waaaay_ too high for me to want to bother. I just don't see how it's worth it for a few bucks.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I am certain that I have been paid after waiting out the 5 min and selecting "unaccompanied minor". Actually, I think it doesn't matter which one you pick if you wait out the timer, but Rider Not Here will work too. If it's against CA law, that's an even better reason.
> 
> When I first started I did a couple without even thinking about what I was doing. Now, I don't ask their age unless I have a reason to suspect, but sometimes it's obvious, e.g., the pick up or drop off is a high school. Duh. If I have any doubt, I ask if they're 18. Usually, they admit they're not: sorry, can't do it, cancel ride. Occasionally, they say they are: ok, can you show me ID proving you are? I haven't yet had one produce an ID -- they say they don't have one; sorry, can't do it, cancel ride. I don't like settling for $3.52, but the fact is that the actual ride is rarely much more than that anyway, and the potential risks and liabilities are _waaaay_ too high for me to want to bother. I just don't see how it's worth it for a few bucks.


I had my first one supply an ID last Friday and he was 18.

Refreshing


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Kind of like at my full time job, loading us with job after job after job, but saying "you have to take your lunch".


I worked for a private company providing 911 coverage. They tried to tell us that we had to take breaks. While prepared to respond to 911 calls. ? "Oh, sorry to hear that you're having chest pain. Ya see, we have to finish our tacos first!" ?

We had no choice on transport shifts, however we were routinely called off break if there was a call. Or we'd be given our "lunch" during a 24 hour shift at 2 in the morning, hours away from the station, and on no sleep. Naturally, we'd opt to keep driving - off the clock. Ridiculous.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

IERide said:


> It's against the Uber rules/policy for anyone under 18 to use Uber (unaccompanied by an adult). In California, it's also against the law. And yet EVERY day I get ride requests for unaccompanied minors.
> 
> Uber pretends to care and enforce their rules and yet they don't even have an option when cancelling to select "unaccompanied minor" - there used to be a "fraudulent rider" option but today when cancelling my 10th minor in a week, the "fraudulent rider" option wasn't even there.
> 
> ...


I'm with you and I have cancelled every single ones of them. Those who take kids in California will one day learn their lesson the hard way.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Uber likes it *just the way it is. *
> 
> Uber tells drivers not to drive unaccompanied minors. It's right in our TOS, and it's one of the choices for cancellations on the Driver app.
> 
> ...


Exactly. If you have an accident and the kid gets hurts, Uber's insurance won't cover it. Now you're going to get sued directly. If the pax disrespects me enough to put me in that position, they don't deserve the time of day from me, let alone a ride.



Steve_TX said:


> That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.


Ironically, that's what they DON'T like about YOU.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

It's legal in Florida, and I drove them in Florida. I consider this a freedom of movement issue. Kids have the right to travel in a safe manner just like adults. They are permitted to travel by bus and taxi as well, and they do. I usually picked up kids whose parents couldn't make it to the ballgame or afterschool activity.

Uber considers kids to be paying customers and that's why they only pay lip service to this rule.



ZenUber said:


> Exactly. If you have an accident and the kid gets hurts, Uber's insurance won't cover it. Now you're going to get sued directly. If the pax disrespects me enough to put me in that position, they don't deserve the time of day from me, let alone a ride.


That's false. Uber's insurance will always cover the rider.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

HotUberMess said:


> It's legal in Florida, and I drove them in Florida. I consider this a freedom of movement issue. Kids have the right to travel in a safe manner just like adults. They are permitted to travel by bus and taxi as well, and they do. I usually picked up kids whose parents couldn't make it to the ballgame or afterschool activity.
> 
> Uber considers kids to be paying customers and that's why they only pay lip service to this rule.
> 
> ...


OK. I've been assuming it's against the rules because everybody is saying it's in the TOS. Is that the terms of service for the rider? I can't find it anywhere in the contracts listed in my profile. Where is any of this in writing? Can't find it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> That's false. Uber's insurance will always cover the rider.


Can you point to any statement in writing to that effect from Uber's insurer? If you can't, you're speculating. It's possible that they would, but it's also quite possible that they won't. Maybe you shouldn't be reassuring others that there's nothing to worry about if you don't know for sure that there isn't.

Insurance companies are not known for being very charitable or generous when their obligation to indemnify a claim is questionable. If they have a plausible basis for denying the claim there is a _very_ good chance that they will try to do so. Uber itself doesn't make that decision: the insurance company decides whether they want to challenge whether they are obligated to pay the claim.

They are also very leery about setting precedents by paying claims which they are not _clearly_ obliged to pay. Indeed, they have a fiscal responsibility to their shareholders _not_ to pay claims unless they are legally obligated to do so.

Since Uber has explicitly told drivers not to transport unaccompanied minors, I don't know what basis you could have for being so confident that they would pay such claims. It is also very possible that the insurer will refuse to provide a defense attorney for the driver, who will be sued as an individual along with Uber, so there's the possibility that even if it should be eventually determined after a trial that Uber's insurer does have to pay a claim, the driver might very well get stuck with a really big legal bill for that trial.

Drivers who decide to drive unaccompanied minors should at least be aware of the potential legal rat's nest they could find themselves in, so that they are going into it with their eyes open, and there are no surprises later -- although there might still be big time regrets.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

My daughter (13) needs a ride to the high school for practice and asked could she order a Uber. I laughed. Told her under 18 not allowed. She then tells me her friend, also 13, takes an uber to competitive cheer practice all the time, alone. Told her that is against the rules, and dangerous for her. I was a little shocked a uber driver would take a middle school child.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> How do they do this? My contract says it is not allowed. I don't know of them soliciting minors.


Happens all the time, avoid high school areas at 3:00, Uber , unfortunately,will even highlight as heavy activity area.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> OK. I've been assuming it's against the rules because everybody is saying it's in the TOS. Is that the terms of service for the rider? I can't find it anywhere in the contracts listed in my profile. Where is any of this in writing? Can't find it.


If you check the rider app under Legal, Terms and Conditions, it is in the first paragraph under "User Requirements and Conduct".


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Can you point to any statement in writing to that effect from Uber's insurer? If you can't, you're speculating. It's possible that they would, but it's also quite possible that they won't. Maybe you shouldn't be reassuring others that there's nothing to worry about if you don't know for sure that there isn't.
> 
> Insurance companies are not known for being very charitable or generous when their obligation to indemnify a claim is questionable. If they have a plausible basis for denying the claim there is a _very_ good chance that they will try to do so. Uber itself doesn't make that decision: the insurance company decides whether they want to challenge whether they are obligated to pay the claim.
> 
> ...


I agree. I would think that Uber's insurance rates are contingent upon the terms of service. 
Why would Uber not allow minors? Because they don't want to pay for the insurance.
Why would Uber look the other way? Because they're still making money, without any of the liability. 
Uber is very much aware of what's going on and the legalities of it. Riders and Drivers are left in the dark. 
Drivers who give rides to minors are playing Russian Roulette with the law. If you have an accident and the kid gets hurt, the parents will sue you directly. Own your car? Own a House? Are you sure you want to play Russian roulette with your assets?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I agree. I would think that Uber's insurance rates are contingent upon the terms of service.
> Why would Uber not allow minors? Because they don't want to pay for the insurance.
> Why would Uber look the other way? Because they're still making money, without any of the liability.
> Uber is very much aware of what's going on and the legalities of it. Riders and Drivers are left in the dark.
> Drivers who give rides to minors are playing Russian Roulette with the law. If you have an accident and the kid gets hurt, the parents will sue you directly. Own your car? Own a House? Are you sure you want to play Russian roulette with your assets?


Imagine playing Let's Make A Deal, but with 25,000 doors: behind all but one of them is between $4-10. But behind one of them is a maniac who comes out, ties you up, and goes to your home and burns it to the ground, along with everything you own. How many times would you be willing to pick a door?  You could do it hundreds, even thousands of times, and nothing bad would happen. How many times would you do it before you'd decide that maybe you're testing your luck just a little too much?

This whole issue has a little more immediacy for me because I was in a non-Uber related traffic accident a few weeks ago. Another driver trying to make a left turn across a busy road came out behind traffic that had just cleared and hit me on the driver's side as I was passing in the far lane he was trying to turn into. He simply shot out without bothering to make sure that the traffic had cleared on the far side of the road. I saw him for literally one second before impact: just a white flash to my left, and then boom. There was nothing I could have done to avoid it, since I didn't even see him until one second before impact, and it wouldn't have been enough time for me to even hit the brake or try to change lanes. Fortunately there was only property damage but there could have _easily_ been serious personal injuries.

An accident can happen in a moment, and there can be absolutely _nothing_ you can do about it. It probably _won't_, but the point is that it _can_. It's bad enough if it happens when you've got a passenger in the car; if it's an unaccompanied minor passenger who gets injured, it's going to be a problem.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jbstevens88 said:


> My daughter (13) needs a ride to the high school for practice and asked could she order a Uber. I laughed. Told her under 18 not allowed. She then tells me her friend, also 13, takes an uber to competitive cheer practice all the time, alone. Told her that is against the rules, and dangerous for her. I was a little shocked a uber driver would take a middle school child.


It's shocking but I'm convinced it happens every day.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> ...She then tells me her friend, also 13, takes an uber to competitive cheer practice all the time, alone....


With any in-person pax or YouTube video of pax trying to bend the rules, the pax always say the same thing: "_All the other drivers let me do it._" Or "_I do this all the time_."

I stick to my guns and tell them the other drivers that allow that are violating the rules/guidelines whether they know it or not. The other drivers are risking fines/tickets/liability/deactivation that I'm not willing to risk. Even if it is a long haul or great tip, it is not worth the risk. Rideshare driving is a source of income I need, so I cannot take such risks.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

:speechless:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I friend of mine used to be a correctional officer at a county prison. He said they place is full of people who had accidents where someone got killed. Good people who just had accidents. stuff happens.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Teens have been some of my best behaved riders, and often tip.
> 
> I have only turned down 2 rides to minors. One was a single girl and the other was 2 girls, but all were dressed like like were going to go out to a club.
> I'll draw the line at a teen dressed "sexy". That's asking for trouble.
> ...


Thats' a very subjective "litmus test" you're using 'Noe!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*When will Uber do ANYTHING about minors?*

As soon as the Federal Gov't requires all TNC's to not charge minors for transportation services. Only then will Uber ban minors from using the app.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

The Texan said:


> Well, oh but my OOpppps, I've taken kids under 18 several times to ad from school, and a few groups of 3 to places like malls, friends houses, etc. Hasn't been a problem- and I know- it I get in a wreck, it will be.


Once one child is kidnapped and raped the culture will change. Simple fix, before requesting a ride answer yes or no to the age question


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Once one child is kidnapped and raped the culture will change.


Wrong.
They said the same thing about leaving kids alone with catholic priests


----------



## UberVinceLA (Oct 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Teens have been some of my best behaved riders, and often tip.
> 
> I have only turned down 2 rides to minors. One was a single girl and the other was 2 girls, but all were dressed like like were going to go out to a club.
> I'll draw the line at a teen dressed "sexy". That's asking for trouble.
> ...


You are part of the problem.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Can you point to any statement in writing to that effect from Uber's insurer? If you can't, you're speculating. It's possible that they would, but it's also quite possible that they won't. Maybe you shouldn't be reassuring others that there's nothing to worry about if you don't know for sure that there isn't.
> 
> Insurance companies are not known for being very charitable or generous when their obligation to indemnify a claim is questionable. If they have a plausible basis for denying the claim there is a _very_ good chance that they will try to do so. Uber itself doesn't make that decision: the insurance company decides whether they want to challenge whether they are obligated to pay the claim.
> 
> ...


The insurance company has nothing to do with Uber's rules. They are legally bound to cover those riders *by law*. Not to mention it would be a public relations nightmare.

If you feel the need to look something up, go ahead. But I'm not your gopher. This topic has already been covered, use some common sense.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberVinceLA said:


> You are part of the problem.


If you consider it a problem


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

For the people who think this is a problem.. how do you feel about children taking taxis alone? The taxi company I worked for stated that if the child is old enough to count money then they’re old enough to take a taxi.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> OK. I've been assuming it's against the rules because everybody is saying it's in the TOS. Is that the terms of service for the rider? I can't find it anywhere in the contracts listed in my profile. Where is any of this in writing? Can't find it.


Here it is in plain old black and white for Riders
https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...-?nodeId=4e0a8853-f252-4a49-a181-aff7a2e0ec15Pretty clear. It is repeated in the lengthy full TOS, you can look it up.

Again, I am in California, and the California Public Utilities Commission (CPUC) 
Here was a re-affirmed plan in 2016
http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/General.aspx?id=6442456806
But also the abbreviated line item in black and white for Driver/Partners is
https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...B0dFHdilvAgn7mOZRMYqBjXdpB-S0wWAyKrSlB0cjs=#_
And here is a touching story of the way this is handled and risks form the Bay area with a 16 year old rider.
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loc...t-Risk-While-Riding-Uber--Lyft-472645633.html


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Never, Uber just launched teen Uber in select cities.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I agree. I would think that Uber's insurance rates are contingent upon the terms of service.
> Why would Uber not allow minors? Because they don't want to pay for the insurance.
> Why would Uber look the other way? Because they're still making money, without any of the liability.
> Uber is very much aware of what's going on and the legalities of it. Riders and Drivers are left in the dark.
> Drivers who give rides to minors are playing Russian Roulette with the law. If you have an accident and the kid gets hurt, the parents will sue you directly. Own your car? Own a House? Are you sure you want to play Russian roulette with your assets?


It's illegal in California and a few other states, that's why.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> It's illegal in California and a few other states, that's why.


California was not one of the cities teen Uber launched.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

.. an


Ssgcraig said:


> California was not one of the cities teen Uber launched.


I know that but California is the main reason why they initially panicked and made unaccompanied minors against the rules across all 50 states


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

HotUberMess said:


> For the people who think this is a problem.. how do you feel about children taking taxis alone? The taxi company I worked for stated that if the child is old enough to count money then they're old enough to take a taxi.


At least you can show up at the taxi company and raise some hell. How do you show up at Uber? Uber is like a black hole in space.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

StephenT said:


> And here is a touching story of the way this is handled and risks form the Bay area with a 16 year old rider.
> https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loc...t-Risk-While-Riding-Uber--Lyft-472645633.html


This story is about the conduct of idiot drivers that should be in jail if it happened that way, not about minors.

The fact that it was a minor makes it worse, but it would still be a story if she had been 50 years old.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> At least you can show up at the taxi company and raise some hell. How do you show up at Uber? Uber is like a black hole in space.


Everyone knows Uber's complaint desk is their local news


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This story is about the conduct of idiot drivers that should be in jail if it happened that way, not about minors.
> 
> The fact that it was a minor makes it worse, but it would still be a story if she had been 50 years old.


Sorry, that obviously was some sarcasm (I thought). I hoped those reading would have focused on the section where the Rider (a minor) complained to Uber about a Driver's behavior and Uber promptly cut the teen off the platform - because she was a minor. It likely wasn't the first time she used the platform, while underage - and a Driver illegally partook while Uber happily pocketed the Fare.
As we all know, Uber is only interested in collecting money and leaves the policing to the Driver/Partner. That Driver should never have had to even consider picking her up. Whether he (Driver) was a pedophile or other scum is immaterial, as you said if the Rider had been 50 years old the alleged conversation and behavior was unprofessional, creepy, and plain terrible. However, Uber still allows anyone, regardless of age to create an account and request a ride. They must "accept" the TOS as a Rider, but they do not need to verify their identity or age.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> The insurance company has nothing to do with Uber's rules. They are legally bound to cover those riders *by law*.


Yeah? What law is that? Please be specific.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

In the majority of States (in the U.S.) where TNCs operate, it is a Licensing issue more than a state law; as in a License to Operate.
For example, read up on within California, where it is against a Regulation, but not a vehicular code similar to open alcoholic containers.
https://www.abc10.com/article/news/...rify/103-e49e1310-8259-49bc-bcb0-567aebe12e04
*What the California Public Utilities Commission is saying: *The CPUC does have a regulation (Decision 16-04-041) that addresses this issue, but only sort-of. 
A spokesperson explained the regulation like this: 
_"If a TNC _[Transportation Network Company, such as Uber or Lyft] _or other carrier intends to *primarily* transport minors, the carrier must comply with the CPUC's child transport regulations, which include a Trustline fingerprint-based check. Otherwise, the CPUC does not prohibit TNCs from transporting minors. Uber and Lyft because they do not *primarily* transport minors, so they are not subject to the Trustline fingerprint-based check or other regulations that carriers that DO *primarily* transport minors must undertake."_
"Primarily" being the operative word here, essentially, the CPUC relies on Uber and Lyft to regulate themselves.

*VERIFY: *Knowing that, we can verify that, while it is against company _policy_ for an Uber or Lyft driver to take a minor, no - it is NOT against the law.

So it is against Company [Uber/Lyft] Policy and it would be in violation of a CPUC Regulation, it is technically not violating a law.
What folks often draw from is, if a Rider or Driver is in violation of Company Policy, eg: transporting an unaccompanied Minor - it would be possible for the Insurance Carrier to refuse a claim. Possible, not guaranteed. But also not fully insured, becuase it could possibly be denied based on violating the TOS of the TNC which states it is forbidden.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Yeah? What law is that? Please be specific.


Did you look in your state law under for hire car services and taxis? Because _it's there._
I'm not your personal gopher, do your own research if you want to prove it or disprove it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Did you look in your state law under for hire car services and taxis? Because _it's there._
> I'm not your personal gopher, do your own research if you want to prove it or disprove it.


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.


Whatever. Bye.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Never, Uber just launched teen Uber in select cities.


They did? I thought they launched a year or two ago but then dropped it.


----------



## Fresnoman4man (Mar 16, 2019)

unPat said:


> Just cancel the ride . There is an option now as "unaccompanied minors."


There was no such option when I cancelled a ride this week so I chose "Other" but there was no provision to explain what the "Other" was.. I did not get paid for the cancel. It became expressly against the law in California since last year. The mom claimed that I was the only driver who has a problem with taking her very young children to school.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fresnoman4man said:


> The mom claimed that I was the only driver who has a problem with taking her very young children to school.


The vast majority of drivers do not read the TOS, and of those who do, probably most ignore it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fresnoman4man said:


> There was no such option when I cancelled a ride this week so I chose "Other" but there was no provision to explain what the "Other" was.. I did not get paid for the cancel. It became expressly against the law in California since last year. The mom claimed that I was the only driver who has a problem with taking her very young children to school.


Did you wait 5 minutes? I've cancelled many and the option is always there.

And I don't know how many times I've heard a mom or kid say I'm the only driver that had a problem. So last week I waited down the block and watched two other drivers refuse.

Paxholes lie, get used to it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fresnoman4man said:


> The mom claimed that I was the only driver who has a problem with taking her very young children to school.


They always say that. I reject any rider under 18 but apparently some drivers are willing to take the risk to make a few extra dollars.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> This kills me. So a parent books a driver knowing that if the driver takes the kid, the driver is breaking the rules.
> 
> So in effect, the parent is putting their child's life in the hands of someone willing to break important rules?
> 
> ...


I don't think they are aware of what they are doing.



Bevital said:


> Hope you have a camera running . . . all he or she has to say is "that guy touched himself", "that guy made me feel uncomfortable", "that guy (fill in the blank), and life as you know it is over.


Good point.


----------

